# Sooo....



## creature (Aug 21, 2016)

A strange, amazing thing, last night...

After leaving North Dakota, having been strung up & stranded, though not badly & by some measures not at all.. though entirely by my own fucking doing...

Providence offered an Escape..
totally unexpected..

now.. i was up there, lazy, funked & unbusy for.. 2 months, i guess..
i had been in cali (where i *want* to be), looking for work, took a drive up to WA to find some, fucked the interview because of physical defects (hearing & teeth.. yes.. fucking teeth..), then called in an obligation, thinking there was some work in N. Dakota.

Hoidy Fuck..

anyways.. nothing going on.. not a bad place to be, if being someplace is all there is to be, but not a good place to be, if you want to be something more than being.

hence funk.

i couldn't be anything more than just fucking being.

although... there was some stuff to work on... & not just project shit..
basic bedrock shit..

sooo..

i got a call.. unexpected, but bread thrown on water, some time ago...

& "hell *yes* i will take that job!! hell YES!!"

but.. sitting on the shitter up there still came with obligations..

promises between persons with an outhouse & persons with a mansion are *exactly* the same thing.. hopefully that is what defines friendship, above and beyond any bullshit of "business"..

or.. fuck.. just what a promise should be...

anyways...

so, here is the "Soooo..." part...

have you ever been in a situation you thought was almost too fucked up to escape from, then grab at a straw, only to land in a place that was better than what you hoped for, to begin with?

& then.. though i haven't seen this *yet*.. melt in front of your eyes, before you even ever got to really taste it??

i landed yesterday.. got a sweet place about 4000 feet from work..
fuck, i could walk, each day...

saw a beautifull, beautifull sunset...

i can see the bay..

totally, 100% unexpected..

my God.. i hope the job is ok..

please don't let this shit melt down..

there is a marina next door.. there are some nice old boats that i bet are for fucking sale..

but fuck.. if it melts down?

my fucking teeth will melt with it..

existence is badass..

fucking volatile, conscious & not really all that prone to compromising...
but it *may* be fucking mercifull... i dun fucking know..

it probably doesn't give a shit about mercy, but will hell damn ream us over issues of truth.


which is only about the truth you give, while you exist..


anyways..

i tell you this, mother fuckers..

in existence there are two forces;

desire & duty.

coolness, beauty, meaning, salvation, joy, happiness, etc. etc. etc. etc.etc..

mean fucking nothing..

there is one truth, if you have the nuts, blood, balls, love or devotion for it;

there is one truth, & that is 'duty'..

get your finger on that, & you change history, like butterflies' wings or nuclear bombs..

desire & duty...

never, ever, ever choose desire over duty, because duty is the place between itself & desire..

a being is always free to choose..

*what* they choose is where the one of the two begin...


----------



## Tude (Aug 23, 2016)

I need a Creature reference manual - kinda like when I read some intense Science Fantasy novels in a new land with new creatures with powers, etc and in the back of the book is the Reference section referred to as "da fuck did I just read and this is what it means" hehe j/k Hey sir - I hope the job comes through for ya!!!!!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 24, 2016)

i


Tude said:


> I need a Creature reference manual - kinda like when I read some intense Science Fantasy novels in a new land with new creatures with powers, etc and in the back of the book is the Reference section referred to as "da fuck did I just read and this is what it means" hehe j/k Hey sir - I hope the job comes through for ya!!!!!


 I think he should just take everything he wrote on stp and make it into a book


----------



## creature (Aug 25, 2016)

Ah, my Beautifull, Beautifull Valkyrie..

i need one too... : )


----------



## creature (Aug 25, 2016)

Ah, Spirit..

this world needs more than a book, right?

but... Hoily Fkng Shit.. yer in ventura/tahoe...

i'm in east bay, contemplating crimes against rationality...

what are yer plans for the jambo???


----------



## creature (Aug 25, 2016)

& Jesus, Oh, O Beautifull Daughter of the Norse Winds..
.. oh..

You are the Force that binds their Wings unto Existence..

Deeper than mere Atoms
& less visible than the most Hidden
of
Secrets...

You are the Dreams which cause Flight

& the compassion that It shall Find...

You are lead by the Glorious,
because you know glory,

& like us all,

sacrifice as much as we are able, whether work or hope or time or life or trust or

even

Love

because You

Know not *only* that
*your* freedom lays within the freedom of others,


but...


O...

but...



Their Freedom is more important
than

your Own...


& it is only there we find what our actual power is..

Science Fiction, Fantasy, Beauty, Reality,
truth, imagination, delusion, Mythology..

or what you need to choose...

there is perfection & there is failure..

& the only claim we have is to what is in between.

& so I declare you

As Beautifull as any I have ever been so Graced to have ever known..

& God Damn, I hope I make it to the fucking Jambo....


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 25, 2016)

creature said:


> & God Damn, I hope I make it to the fucking Jambo....



You'd fucking BETTER make it to the Jambo, sir. 

If you don't, then I'll have to take your place as the angry dwarf who gets off on yelling & growling at everybody ::rage::, and I don't know if my voice would hold out the whole time, Lmao! 

::eyepatch::


----------



## creature (Aug 26, 2016)

yer presence is easily
as Strong
as what the Wind
may 
Say...


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 27, 2016)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> I don't know if my voice would hold out the whole time, Lmao!


Start gargling whiskey, you'll get that growl down.


----------



## creature (Aug 28, 2016)

i really was hoping to be Snow White, this year....


----------



## creature (Aug 28, 2016)

& remember.. add some gasoline to the whiskey, first ; )

hope i see you guys, too : )


----------

